# 2 weeks fishing trip in Brasil



## french toast

Ola every1,

Slyder and I are living Manaus in few hours







Here is a quick selection of what we've caught during the trip :



























































































More coming soon

PS for Frank : we've got work for you


----------



## newtoblackrhoms




----------



## DAZZA

Once again, fantastic quality pics and content. Excellent!!!
Ta.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

dam looks like yall had a good trip,

any of those in a tank now







?


----------



## jackburton

great shots toast i remember you saying you was going wish i could have go to maybe next yer.amazing fish to


----------



## gbert15

Very nice dude!














Is that 7th pic an Irritan, he's got some nasty teeth!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05

that looks like heaven









did you eat any of the P's? If so do they taste as good as people say?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

Very nice Selection of P's! Thanks for sharing. Is this something you do every year? Was Manaus the only place you fished?


----------



## skelator

Absolutely Fantastic!!









Where-about in Brazil are you going for your trips (other than Manaus)? I would highly consider making that trip!

Thank you very much for sharing!!


----------



## zygapophysis

were you able to keep amny fish or eat any


----------



## Winkyee

More pics


----------



## hastatus

Starting with the 1st pirana on down:

1. S. spilopleura

2. P, nattereri

3. S. rhombeus

4. not sure, where did you catch it?

5. Where did you catch this one? S. gouldingi juv and manueli are complex and similar. Did you catch this off the casiquiare?

6. S. gouldingi (NICE).

7. Not sure. I've seen it before and I'm still puzzled by it. Where did you catch it?

8. probably S. compressus.

9. some type of peacock bass..out of my field LOL

10. Acestrorhynchus sp. I think Acestror can answer that one.


----------



## Judazzz

That's awesome!!! Thanks for sharing, Adrien









That natt looks gorgeous


----------



## Reddevill

ABOSLUTE HEAVEN!!!!









Man that must be exciting......throw in your line and up come these beautiful fish!!









Did you get to keep any? or ship them out!?

Also , this may be a silly question: 
but do they have LFS stores their and how much do they sell say, a black rhom like the one you caught?


----------



## Genin

your pics and adventures are always great to see and hear about. that red belly is freaking amazing. please tell me it is residing in one of your personal tanks.


----------



## fury

did they put up a good fight







when on the hook ? how may of them did you want to keep? looks like you had a good time and took some nice pics as well


----------



## 1piranhaman

awsome pics, im jealous. thats my dream.


----------



## ZMonte85

Frickin' killer!


----------



## Fresh

daaam


----------



## rchan11

That's incrible. Would love to have that collection in my tanks.


----------



## Death in #'s

dam ft sweet catch as always


----------



## tecknik

Damm! Nice catch! How big is that rhom?


----------



## Kain

Damn!














So how many of those ps did you end up keeping?


----------



## o snap its eric

the pbass is the awsome temensis.

# 6-8 are sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Red Eyes

Amazing pictures!







You must have alot more pictures that you can post.


----------



## jackburton

7.iegenmanni ? looks just like the to i had same body shape


----------



## Gordeez

hastatus said:


> 4. not sure, where did you catch it?


 Isnt #4 like a Manny?


----------



## fishofury

Wow, ur lucky


----------



## MR HARLEY




----------



## hastatus

> jackburton Posted on Sep 27 2004, 04:08 PM
> 7.iegenmanni ? looks just like the to i had same body shape


 Pristobrycon (=Serrasalmus) eigenmanni is presently known only from Venezuela. My reason for asking where he caught is to narrow down the river. It appearance, the fish appears to be a compressus group member.



> Gordeez Posted on Sep 27 2004, 04:45 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Sep 26 2004, 05:25 PM)
> 4. not sure, where did you catch it?
> 
> Isnt #4 like a Manny?


Same as my reason's above. Locality is everything. S. goulding and S. manueli go through similar morphology (except the eye color, which I cannot distinguish on a photo because of lighting).


----------



## acestro

> 10. Acestrorhynchus sp. I think Acestror can answer that one.


That's a very interesting fish. It is definitely an A. falcirostris, however the false nose is reduced. Very nice fish all around. Even a non-p enthusiast can appreciate those piranha!


----------



## mantis

so sweet :nod:


----------



## Serygo

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## nitrofish

wow, incredable


----------



## Slyder

Others pictures!
Greetz


















































































Frank, the number 4-5 and 7, we caught them in the rio *****!
Thanks
jul


----------



## LOON

That was some trip you went on. Must of been good to catch all of those great fish.


----------



## french toast

Hi everybody,

Thanks for the comments









As Julien said #4, #6 and #7 have been caught in the Rio *****.

#4 is not a manuelli (no red eyes, kind of brown gills, and maybe a little bit more elongated than a manuelli should be at that size). Exept for the black bloch, it has lot of similarities with s. gouldingi (I'll post pics later). We've caught 5 of them, from 6" to 8".

Lets start with rhombeus !

Rhombeus from Rio Branco (more yellow):



























Rhombeus from Rio ***** (more orange):


















Black rhombeus from Rio ***** (from 10" to 14"):


----------



## french toast

And a nice rhombeus from Rio Amazon :


----------



## french toast

Gouldingi set (Rio ***** / from 2" to 10.5") :


----------



## x-J-x

wow...thatz awesome man...


----------



## hastatus

Since they were caught in Rio *****.....agree, S. gouldingi. One can see how close it is with S. manueli.


----------



## hastatus

If you caught in the compressus group fish in...." Lower Rio ***** drainage, Both the Marara beach and Maguari flooded forest, from the mouth of the Rio Branco, Rio Uraricoera, Rio Solimoes near Manaus." Then what you have is S. hastatus.


----------



## CraigStables

very nice....did you keep any of these for shipment over to you, or not?


----------



## TRomP

WOW, really nice !! those rhoms are really black


----------



## french toast

Manuelli like set (from 60km to 300km north of Manaus on the Rio ***** / called "pirana colera preta" by local people):























































PS for Husky Jim : does it look like your unidentified fish ?
PS for Frank : we've noted the names of the different places where we've fished; I'll give them soon


----------



## french toast

Frank, about that compressus sp : Yes we caught some of them at the intersection of Rio ***** and Rio Branco


----------



## french toast

We didn't have enough time to organize the shipment; all of them have been released, given to local peole or....eaten







Pics of food coming soon.

We also just kept 2 of them (a 2" gouldingi and 2" prysto sp) we took with us directly in the plane







The gouldingi didn't make it but the prysto is swimming happily


----------



## hastatus

That Pristobrycon could be either P. striolatus or scapularis. Very complex group, both found in Rio *****..


----------



## french toast

I really can't tell; here they are (from 2" to 7"):





































I may have better pics for this one


----------



## MR HARLEY

DAm , Truley Respected


----------



## hastatus

S. striolatus has small spots, your fish does not. I think probably Pristobrycon scapularis (also = S. serrulatus).


----------



## Husky_Jim

french toast said:


> PS for Husky Jim : does it look like your unidentified fish ?


 Yeap this is my fish....!!!!Thanks or the very informative pics guys!!!!(I will wait for the exact locations though







)

So Frank what do you think of them? Could be "S.Manueli from Rio *****" (even it is supposesd that the don't live there),S.Gouldingi but with red on gill plates,white line at the end of the tail (as far as i know S.Gouldingi when adult are 'black' with completely black tail) and the most important prominent humeral spot or it is a close relative NEW spieces????

waiting for your comments.....


----------



## SLANTED

Some of the best shots I have seen. Amazing. That must be an amazing trip.


----------



## hastatus

> husky_jim Posted on Sep 28 2004, 07:11 PM
> QUOTE (french toast @ Sep 28 2004, 06:18 PM)
> PS for Husky Jim : does it look like your unidentified fish ?
> 
> Yeap this is my fish....!!!!Thanks or the very informative pics guys!!!!(I will wait for the exact locations though )
> 
> So Frank what do you think of them? Could be "S.Manueli from Rio *****" (even it is supposesd that the don't live there),S.Gouldingi but with red on gill plates,white line at the end of the tail (as far as i know S.Gouldingi when adult are 'black' with completely black tail) and the most important prominent humeral spot or it is a close relative NEW spieces????
> 
> *S. gouldingi has no red eye. No record of S. manueli being in Rio *****. The humeral spot is but one character and is variable on S. gouldingi whereas in S. manueli it is more "fixed" on size. EVERYBODY hopes to find a new species. But this ain't it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for your comments.....


I'm getting lost on all the photos. Will be hard to place comments if this keeps up.


----------



## hastatus

One other fish to consider, S. hollandi.
Might want to compare this fish to the one here in the thread. I doubt it is it. But S. hollandi is described from ***** as well.


----------



## jackburton

truely awwwwsome i think these pics should b used in p fury indetification secion

with all those rhoms and sh*t will b good for the site

toast i have to say your the man n1
maybe frank should go with you next time


----------



## Husky_Jim

hastatus said:


> husky_jim Posted on Sep 28 2004, 07:11 PM
> QUOTE (french toast @ Sep 28 2004, 06:18 PM)
> PS for Husky Jim : does it look like your unidentified fish ?
> 
> Yeap this is my fish....!!!!Thanks or the very informative pics guys!!!!(I will wait for the exact locations though )
> 
> So Frank what do you think of them? Could be "S.Manueli from Rio *****" (even it is supposesd that the don't live there),S.Gouldingi but with red on gill plates,white line at the end of the tail (as far as i know S.Gouldingi when adult are 'black' with completely black tail) and the most important prominent humeral spot or it is a close relative NEW spieces????
> 
> *S. gouldingi has no red eye. No record of S. manueli being in Rio *****. The humeral spot is but one character and is variable on S. gouldingi whereas in S. manueli it is more "fixed" on size. EVERYBODY hopes to find a new species. But this ain't it.* :laugh:
> 
> waiting for your comments.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting lost on all the photos. Will be hard to place comments if this keeps up.:laugh:
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you Frank but the fish showing on the pics have way too different characteristics....Here is my example...

What do you think?Cause i am very confused....







I am trying to 'see'the similarities between these two fish but i can't.....


----------



## TRomP

That must have been a real grand trip









Once again, nice pics dude !!


----------



## hastatus

> husky_jim Posted on Sep 28 2004, 09:36 PM
> I totally agree with you Frank but the fish showing on the pics have way too different characteristics....Here is my example...
> 
> What do you think?Cause i am very confused.... I am trying to 'see'the similarities between these two fish but i can't.....


You are ignoring size and just looking at morphology of pattern and coloration>>>>that's where your confusion begins.

S. gouldingi vs S. manueli are very close to the point that science is currently trying to find a way to separate them other than a few visual differences. That's why locality is everything when it comes to these 2 species. I have to trust FT that these fish were captured in Rio *****........that alone makes it S. gouldingi.


----------



## Husky_Jim

hastatus said:


> husky_jim Posted on Sep 28 2004, 09:36 PM
> I totally agree with you Frank but the fish showing on the pics have way too different characteristics....Here is my example...
> 
> What do you think?Cause i am very confused.... I am trying to 'see'the similarities between these two fish but i can't.....
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignoring size and just looking at morphology of pattern and coloration>>>>that's where your confusion begins.
> 
> S. gouldingi vs S. manueli are very close to the point that science is currently trying to find a way to separate them other than a few visual differences. That's why locality is everything when it comes to these 2 species. I have to trust FT that these fish were captured in Rio *****........that alone makes it S. gouldingi.
Click to expand...

Once again FRank you are "politically and scientificaly correct" but here is an example of same size fish....Top fish has more redish colouration prominetnt vertical humeral spot and long stripes whjile on the bottom fish there is no prominent humeral spot they fish have fat bars instead of stripes and they have more 'rhomboic' body.....

***Sorry Frank for all my questions but i really want to know what is the fish i have and where it came from for the very simple reason that i want to give him the best water parameters...(e.g. Rio Xingu 7,1 PH Vs Rio ***** 5,8 or less PH....)


----------



## hastatus

> husky_jim Posted on Sep 28 2004, 10:09 PM


Post these questions in my Revision Forum. I don't want tie up this thread for French Toast answering ID questions. I'll look at your photo and question there.


----------



## Serygo

very nice!
i am thinking that all the p's are not alive right?
What are you going to do with them all?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

Serygo said:


> very nice!
> i am thinking that all the p's are not alive right?
> What are you going to do with them all?





> We didn't have enough time to organize the shipment; all of them have been released, given to local peole or....eaten Pics of food coming soon.
> 
> We also just kept 2 of them (a 2" gouldingi and 2" prysto sp) we took with us directly in the plane The gouldingi didn't make it but the prysto is swimming happily


read up man


----------



## Novato

Wow! Speechless.


----------



## pablosthename

your my hero!


----------



## Ries

a nice trip







cool!!!


----------



## quadratic

WOW... amazing pictures.. must have been an awesome trip!!!


----------



## micus

this might be a stupid question, but are the fish dead, or are u catching them to bring back and sell, pls excues the stupidness of this post,

awesome fish btw


----------



## Judazzz

micus said:


> this might be a stupid question, but are the fish dead, or are u catching them to bring back and sell, pls excues the stupidness of this post,
> 
> awesome fish btw


Read this:


> We didn't have enough time to organize the shipment; all of them have been released, given to local peole or....eaten Pics of food coming soon.
> 
> We also just kept 2 of them (a 2" gouldingi and 2" prysto sp) we took with us directly in the plane The gouldingi didn't make it but the prysto is swimming happily


----------



## ReDraGon->

Hey at least u came back with 1 alive fish


----------



## JReezelle

damn some nice p's you caught, looked like a nice trip...i know people are drooling lookin at these pics.


----------



## Serygo

ohh, very nice.
I thought you could take fish out of the country of brasil???


----------



## SiameseDream

Damn, was hoping to see some caribe ^_^


----------



## micus

Judazzz said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> 
> this might be a stupid question, but are the fish dead, or are u catching them to bring back and sell, pls excues the stupidness of this post,
> 
> awesome fish btw
> 
> 
> 
> Read this:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't have enough time to organize the shipment; all of them have been released, given to local peole or....eaten Pics of food coming soon.
> 
> We also just kept 2 of them (a 2" gouldingi and 2" prysto sp) we took with us directly in the plane The gouldingi didn't make it but the prysto is swimming happily
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 thanks dude,


----------



## remyo

that,s just amazing men


----------



## french toast

Thanks everyone for your comments











> I thought you could take fish out of the country of brasil???


Only if you got all certificates needed









p. nattereri (from 2" to 9") :


----------



## french toast

S. spilopleura :


----------



## french toast

Different types of p.bass :


----------



## french toast

About that fish, I'll post more info in Frank's section







(as well as others of interesting specimens)


----------



## french toast

14" Acestrorhyncus falcirostris (thanks Acestro for your help) :


----------



## french toast

Manaus fish market :




























Strange piranhas







:



















P. bass :










Catfish :










Kind of plack pacu :


----------



## LaZy

looks good lol


----------



## camotekid

wow! how we love those fish so much, but it really looks like mouth-watering!!!








deep fried pygo-serras!!!









did you tried some of those?


----------



## Serygo

oooooo
what are these dudes:










and what is he?









He would have been cool to keep.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX

you da mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn f*cking great pics and specimens cant wait .. im planning to make a trip to the amazonia in peru for the end of this year or the first months of next year if i got life.

once again great pics


----------



## watermonst3rs

WOW! You hit the jackpot, I wish I could catch P's all day long. Just wondering how do you catch them without injuring them? I'm guessing some kind of net?

Oh nevermind I see the hook in one...damn that is so awesome. So many beautiful Ps. Are they still alive?


----------



## hugh chardon

sooo sweet!


----------



## TheSaint

great looking fish ...the red is awesome


----------



## Lonald

wow, that must have been fun catching all of those


----------



## yorkshire

Truly amazing


----------



## 351winsor

SSIICCKK


----------

